# Sig Customer Service



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

I ordered some mags for my old P228...SIG sent them but one was for a .357/40 rather than 9mm. A call was made, SIG advised to send it back, apologized for their error, mag was sent back.

Today I got the return but it was a 20 round mag. More than I ordered or expected.

Sometimes even I get surprised!


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I've had great results as well. I have a P226 9mm that wouldn't slide lock on the last round. Sig sent out a new Slide lock lever (California 10 round mag friendly) and it fixed the problem. Time on phone: 2 minutes Time for part: 6 days Cost: Nothing.


----------

